# My DIY " Muti-Flashes portable rig"



## surapon (Oct 22, 2013)

Dear Friends.
This is My DIY that I use past 2 years and work for me, to create the Soft Side light( Graslon flash modifier) and the indirected light for Eye's catched light.
As My Professional are the American Architect, who love to design and build the better mouse traps from the building material around me.
Yes, It work great in day light too, special the sun in the back of the subjects and get the most beautiful hair light..
Enjoy
Surapon.

A= MONO-POD
B= CUSTOM BRACKET FOLDING " T"
C= RPS STUDIO, MODEL RS-03102 MULTI-FLASHES HOLDER.
D= HARSWARE CRAMP.
E= DETACHABLE BASE AND HOTSHOE MOUNTED.
F= CANON FLASH 580 EX II
G= GRASLON 4100F, FLASH MODIFIER--MAIN LIGHT = BIG SOFT LIGHT WITH MINIMUM SHADE AND SAHADOW.
H= PHOTTIX ODIN, TTL + TTL ii FLASH CONTROLER/ WIRELESS TRANSMITTER FOR 3 GROUPS 12 FLASHES.
I= PHOTTIX ODIN- TTL + TTL-ii FLASHES RECEIVERS.
J= CANON FLASH 580 EX.
K= STO-FEN OMNI-BOUNCE( diy MODIFY) FOR CATCH LIGHT AT EYES OF MODELS.
L= CANON 5D MK II AND CANON LENS EF 24-70 MM. F/ 2.8 L USM.
M= CANON OFF-CAMERA SHOE CORD TO LINK CAMERA AND PHOTTIX ODIN TRANSMITTER

PS. The two last photos of this post are the modified Rig with 2- 126 LED light Panels for Wedding party/ Larged group of people( With out any one blink/ close their eyes , when the flash fire), that use in the dark area. YES, SIR---I love these Cheapo LED Light Panels, and all of photographers like us should have 2-4 these lights in all situations, Day light or Dark of the night---Yes The Front, Removable filters are created the colors that we want to have in our pictures.

http://www.amazon.com/ePhoto-Photography-CAMCORDER-Panasonic-ePhotoINC/dp/B0044FRCGW


----------



## surapon (Oct 22, 2013)

This is My DIY that I use past 2 years and work for me, to create the Side light and the indirected light for Eye's catched light.


----------



## surapon (Oct 22, 2013)

This is My DIY that I use past 2 years and work for me, to create the Side light and the indirected light for Eye's catched light.

Yes, It work great in day light too, special the sun in the back of the subjects and get the most beautiful hair light..


----------



## surapon (Oct 22, 2013)

This is My DIY that I use past 2 years and work for me, to create the Side light and the indirected light for Eye's catched light.

Yes, It work great in day light too, special the sun in the back of the subjects and get the most beautiful hair light..


----------



## surapon (Oct 22, 2013)

This is My DIY that I use past 2 years and work for me, to create the Side light and the indirected light for Eye's catched light.


----------



## bvukich (Oct 22, 2013)

That is an incredible piece of work, that gives me some great ideas.

Bravo sir!


----------



## surapon (Oct 22, 2013)

This is My DIY that I use past 2 years and work for me, to create the Side light and the indirected light for Eye's catched light.


----------



## surapon (Oct 22, 2013)

This is My DIY that I use past 2 years and work for me, to create the Side light and the indirected light for Eye's catched light.

The two last photos are the modified Rig with 2- 126 LED light Panels for Wedding party/ Larged group of people( With out any one blink/ close their eyes , when the flash fire), that use in the dark area. YES, SIR---I love these Cheapo LED Light Panels, and all of photographers like us should have 2-4 these lights in all situations, Day light or Dark of the night---Yes The Front, Removable filters are created the colors that we want to have in our pictures.
Enjoy.
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/ePhoto-Photography-CAMCORDER-Panasonic-ePhotoINC/dp/B0044FRCGW


----------



## surapon (Oct 22, 2013)

bvukich said:


> That is an incredible piece of work, that gives me some great ideas.
> 
> Bravo sir!



Thanks you, Sir, Dear bvukich.
This Rig is work for me , and I get the Great / Usable/ Selleble Photos 95% of Total my Flash Photos. Yes , It heavy to me too, But the Monopod is very helpful for 8-10 Hours Work day.
Yes, It work great in day light too, special the sun in the back of the subjects and get the most beautiful hair light..
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 22, 2013)

Dear friend Surapon. His inventions are very inspiring. Thanks for sharing with us all.


----------



## Click (Oct 22, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Dear friend Surapon. His inventions are very inspiring. Thanks for sharing with us all.



+1 Thank you Mr Surapon.


----------



## PhotoCat (Oct 22, 2013)

Awesome! Love to see more out of the box DIY ideas like this! Keep it up Surapon! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## surapon (Oct 22, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Dear friend Surapon. His inventions are very inspiring. Thanks for sharing with us all.



Than you, Sir, Dear My Teacher, Mr. ajfotofilmagem
Our Human life are too short, Share and Giving are the most great Deeds in our lifes = That One of my Professor teach me.
You too, Sir, You give so much in CR. Post---Thanks you, Sir.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Oct 22, 2013)

Click said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Dear friend Surapon. His inventions are very inspiring. Thanks for sharing with us all.
> ...



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Teacher , Mr. Click.
Glad that you like this DIY.
Some time, Before I post , I must think that , This CR. Post are most of the members are the PRO, and Most of them already know this Simple IDEA / DIY.
But, If a Good Idea that work for me, I Must risk to post in CR, Although some one might think = That stupid vIdea.
Thank you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 22, 2013)

PhotoCat said:


> Awesome! Love to see more out of the box DIY ideas like this! Keep it up Surapon! Thanks for sharing!



Thanks you, Sir, Mr. PhotoCat.
Yes, Sir, I have more DIY/ The Most Cheapo one too, Next I will put my DIY, camera swing belt ( Two Slings in one) for my friend to see.
Surapon


----------



## wsgroves (Oct 22, 2013)

Sur, all your work is awesome. Good job with the rig.
When you get a chance please check your PM I sent you a week or so ago about some classes. Thanks,

Scott


----------



## surapon (Oct 22, 2013)

wsgroves said:


> Sur, all your work is awesome. Good job with the rig.
> When you get a chance please check your PM I sent you a week or so ago about some classes. Thanks,
> 
> Scott



THANKSSSS, Dear Scott.
I still new in this Great CR., And do not know how to open/ Use my PM. yet
How to see/ open my PM. ?
Thanks.
Surapon

PS. _Ha, Ha, Ha---I just know how to open my PM.-------NOW, ---Stupid Surapon


----------



## TrabimanUK (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for sharing! Given me few ideas


----------



## CR00 (Oct 22, 2013)

Great set up and great photos to show what it can do.


----------



## surapon (Oct 22, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Wow! Thanks for sharing! Given me few ideas



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Teacher Mr. ajfotofilmagem.
Glad that you like this Crazy DIY, When I use bin my Job, Most of the Photographers around me, Laugh---But They always come to see my Photos on LCD.,  after the Shots.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 22, 2013)

TrabimanUK said:


> Wow! Thanks for sharing! Given me few ideas



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Mr. TrabimanUK 
Yes, One day in the near Future, I will go to visit UK and Scotland again, Last time = 1996.
Yes, Sir, one of The most beautiful country in the world, for all Photographers like us.
Surapon


----------

